# TPU F@H Team Competitions



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2010)

OK, I'm hoping by year end to have Team Competitions up and running within the TPU F@H team. I've talked to Zodac @ OCN and we will have a similar format. Please express your interest in the above poll so I can draw up the Team Guidelines based on member participation .

Rough Guidelines:*(Copied from OCN, but we will tweak as necessary)*

You will be folding under the Team name and passkey's, so you personally will not accumulate points. TPU will benefit from the team points. 

A single member may only be part of one category; for example, that person may only Fold on an i7 or Fermi, not both.

1) All teams must include one of each of the following categories:

• i7 (SMP or -bigadv)
• Fermi (or both cores of a GTX 295)
• Quad/x6

2) They must also include just *one* of the following categories:

• 2x ATi dual GPU (4870x2, 4850x2, 5970, etc)
• 3x ATi single GPU
• 1x nVidia 200 series
• 3x 8/9 series below 800 in that series (GT220s are also eligible)
• 2x nVidia 8/9 series above 800 in that series (GT240s are also eligible)*
• 1x 9800GX2/5970
• 1x Quad core CPU
• 2x Triple core CPUs
• 3x Dual core CPUs

*Note: you can have one Folder, or multiple Folders in this section. For example, you can have one Folder with 2 9800GTs, or 2 Folders with one each.

3) You are allowed 1 wild card member, who may Fold on any single piece of hardware.

This means a minimum of 5 members and a maximum of 7 members per team(will adjust based on participation).


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 12, 2010)

i want to but would like to see a basic outline of what we would be doing and rules ect.... sounds like a good idea!


----------



## adam99leit (Dec 12, 2010)

i would join in on this i got everything needed to do it


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2010)

Will a dual board i7 be cheating? A 970/980/990 (hex) is a i7 so is that allowed?

Edit: Dual boards does not support i7's, only XEONs, fool


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 12, 2010)

I take it that the competition will be among teams made up from TPU folding members.

I can add any piece of hardware that is needed, so count me in.

Who picks the teams ??

EDIT: Sorry if I am a bit slow this morning, only up... and it's been a long night


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd join, we could form a UK team, considering theres less than 10 members folding from the UK.

Or, i know they have like 'Team Haley' as in the the whore from Paramore. Suppose we could think of stuff similar.

It'd certainly add a more competitive edge, and thus more PPD


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 12, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I'd join, we could form a UK team, considering theres less than 10 members folding from the UK.



Good idea, if it comes about, you can count me in to help out


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 12, 2010)

Just read your description in more depth. I don't think there should be minimum spec and guidelines for what a team can have.

A team should be able to have as many users/hardware variations as it desires. Like they do on OCN, iirc.

Limiting them isn't exactly fair, lets say a team is folding then a main member drops out for abit, the whole team dies then.


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2010)

I voted for more guidelines first, at the moment I don't quite understand how the team is meant to look like.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Just read your description in more depth. I don't think there should be minimum spec and guidelines for what a team can have.
> 
> A team should be able to have as many users/hardware variations as it desires. Like they do on OCN, iirc.
> 
> *Limiting them isn't exactly fair, lets say a team is folding then a main member drops out for abit, the whole team dies then*.



Then we will find a new member with the missing hardware. It should not be a problem. It's all about having a little fun and keeping the playing fields level.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 18, 2010)

I suppose i'm just a member that isn't fussed about if one team has two or three big shots.

I'm looking at it like the Teams in folding overall, TPU, OCN, EVGA etc. Some teams have alot better members. We don't see OCN as a threat, that'd be daft, but we LOOK FOR teams that are similar.

That's just my view.


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Some teams have alot better _more_ members.



Fixed


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 18, 2010)

I mean better in the sense that you need 6,000,000 points to get into OCNs top 100, lol.


----------

